# How many bees?



## greg zechman (Nov 2, 2010)

Was wondering....how many bees would there be in a 3lb package versus a nuc.....i just want a rough estimate...lol ...not an exact count...lol...ok


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

A 3lb package should have 10,000 to 12,000 bees. A nuc could have more or less. The important thing to remember is a nuc has an accpeted laying queen, brood in all stages, nurse bees, foraging bees, pollen and honey. It's a complete operating hive on a small scale-a nucleus. A 3lb package is just that, with a mated queen added for good luck! lol.


----------



## greg zechman (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks walliebee....yeah. I understand about the nuc...i was just wondering though....i will need about 50 times this for next spring...just wondering


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

greg zechman said:


> ....i will need about 50 times this for next spring...


Really?!? I'm curious; do you want to share your thoughts? Maybe there is someone nearby that can help.


----------



## SantaFeBeek (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm also curious. What exactly do you need 500,000 bees for?


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Walliebee said:


> The important thing to remember is a nuc has an accpeted laying queen, brood in all stages, nurse bees, foraging bees, pollen and honey. It's a complete operating hive on a small scale-a nucleus. A 3lb package is just that, with a mated queen added for good luck! lol.


Some people sell "packages" thrown into a Nuc box and call it a "Nuc" when it is not.
A Nuc is what you have described in your first sentences.
Before you buy get a clear understanding how long that Queen has bee liveing in on those nuc frames with those bees!


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

This is so right,,as with so many things make sure you know what you are buying anything. Know who you are buying from. I bought three nucs from Jason Chessy this spring and they were heavy. When I got home with them I inspected the Nucs after three days. I did find one bad queen and Jason replaced her right away.
I have bought packages before and decided on trying Nucs this year, I will never buy a package again.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

greg zechman said:


> Was wondering....how many bees would there be in a 3lb package versus a nuc.....i just want a rough estimate...lol ...not an exact count...lol...ok


Three pounds of bees is a pretty exact measure, whereas nucs can vary in how many bees there are in them. So, answering your question has it's difficultys. There could be three pounds of adult bees and just as many bees under the cappings in various stages of growth from egg to emerging adult.

Given the choice, I'd rather have a weak nuc than a package.


----------



## greg zechman (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you fellas for your answers...greg


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Die to the ability of diseases to be transmitted with a nuc, I personally would never buy one. MOst of our problems are associated with old equipment.

Crazy Roland


----------

